# Duda con V-, V+ y gnd



## Anibal192 (Mar 10, 2010)

GEnte del foro, soy nuevo en la electronica y tengo una duda elemental:

el otro dia estabamos por conectar un equipo que tenia tres bornes, V- V+ y GND y decia 12-24Volts DC. Mi amigo conecto solo dos bornes, V- a masa de la fuente y V+ al positivo. La fuente era de 12 volts, esta bien eso? no es necesario conectar gnd? o como es continua esta bien? Que pasa si conecto Gnd y V+ y no V-???
Alguien me puede explicar bien el porque?

Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Bienvenido. Qué equipo era ?.
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola.

Hay dispositivos y circuitos que necesitan para funcionar ser alimentado con voltajes negativos y positivos. Si no se alimenta de esa manera no trabajan apropiadamente o simplemente no funcionan.
Recuerda nadie diseña algo en un circuito para no ser utilizado, en otras palabras, si el circuito tiene +V , tierra (Gnd) y -V, tienes que alimentarlo con uan fuente apropiada (+Vcc, 0V, -Vcc).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Anibal192 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola, era un aparato que transforma RS458 o algo asi a LAN, Nport se llama. Pero el tema es que funciono, de los tres bornes conecto solo dos y cuando le dije no hay que conectar masa tambien, me dijo "es continua", no es necesario.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola. 

Si funcona, para que te preocupas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 10, 2010)

No te preocupes . . . desde que no tengas problemas de:

-Desbalanceos en los voltajes de la fuente.

-Picos de voltaje y/o corriente.

-Electricidad estatica que no encuentran un camino para descargarse.

por lo demas, esta bien.


----------



## Anibal192 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola, gracais por las respuestas. Pero mi dida principalmente es por que lo puedo conectar asi? y si tambien se puede conectar GND y V+ y dejar V- desconectada. NO entiendo para que la tercera pata si al final no la uso. Y por otro lado entiendo si hay un V- es porque algo en el circuito deberia estar recibiendo una tension negativa no?

Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 10, 2010)

Tambien puediras tomar GND como terminal positiva y referirte hacia el V- es son solo diferencias de potencial.
Normalmente tomamos como punto de referencia tierra por eso tenemos +V y -V pero puedes tomar el voltaje de V+ hasta V- como referencia y tendras la suma de V+ + V-
No se si quede claro?


----------



## Anibal192 (Mar 10, 2010)

Si, te voy entendiendo, pero porque no uso la tercer pata?, puede ser que V- y GND esten puenteadas? y por ultimo, puede ser que en lugar de como conecto mi amigo (V- a masa y V+ a 12 V) yo lo conecte GND a masa y V+ a 12 V??


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 10, 2010)

Mira es que quizas no ocupas la fuente simetrica, pero asi esta diseñada la fuente.
Una fuente de este tipo es como si fuerean dos fuentes mira esto, seguramente te quedara mas claro


----------



## Anibal192 (Mar 10, 2010)

Esta bien. Entonces no es necesario usar las tres patas!! osea, el hecho de que esten no significa que halla que usar todas. Siempre y cuendo logre los 12 volts de dif, entre dos de las patas no hay problema?


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 10, 2010)

Asi es, normalmente se usa simetrica para los amplificadores operacionales, pero para aplicaciones normales solo se ocupan dos


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Anibal192 dijo:


> era un aparato que transforma RS458 o algo asi a LAN, Nport se llama.


 
Yo buscaria el datasheet y/o esquema del aparato para entender qué fue lo que hizo tu amigo. Saludos


----------



## TeresaDavid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hala a todos, después de ver la respuesta de jaimepsantos y su esquema se me presenta una duda. Si monto ese circuito con dos baterias de 12v para alimentar un operacional y pongo a masa tal como dice el circuito, el positivo de una delas baterías ¿no estoy cortocicuitándola? Saludos jaimepsantos.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 19, 2010)

No lo cortocircuitas es que solo tomas de referencia ese punto al usar asi la bateria es alimentacion negativa (no tierra) y la positiva es positiva asi nomas, es solo de apreciacion y ver bien la referencia que siempre es tierra. No vas a conectar la negativa a tierra.

Mira la correcta alimentacion de un opamp


----------



## TeresaDavid (Mar 20, 2010)

Gracias por tu aclaración. Un saludo


----------

